# swell.gr : Opel Corsa OPC Protection Session



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

*Hi there

Few days ago swell detail store welcomed a brand new Opel Corsa OPC for a protection session.

Car was clayed and then applied one layer of Zaino ZAIO .
Next was 3 layers of Zaino Z2 with ZFX and as a finishing touch to add more depth, one layer of Dodo Juice Supernatural wax was applied.

Wheels were sealed with Wolf's Chemical Rim Shied, tyre walls dressed with Zaino Z16.
Glass was cleaned with Zaino Z12, followed by an IPA whipedown then sealed with Nanolex Ultra Glass Sealant.

Trims were dressed with Auto Finesse Revive Trim Gel.

Trim 50/50*


















*Final shots *



































































































































































Thanks for looking
mike


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

Looking good...


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate.


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Thanks mates


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Very nice Mike :thumb:


----------



## Claireeyy (Jul 20, 2009)

Looks good :thumb:


----------



## TheMrxeris (Dec 5, 2011)

Nice job Mike...


----------



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

Very nice job Mike!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Nice reflection shots Mike :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

Wonderfull work there mike!!!
such a lovely car and Amazing wheels


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks very nice..


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great job Mike!


----------



## dazzercx (Mar 12, 2007)

Nice work there!!


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Thanks mates


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice work mate


----------



## simon burns (Nov 1, 2011)

very nice


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Well done Mike


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Scrim-1- said:


> Nice work mate





simon burns said:


> very nice





prokopas said:


> Well done Mike


Thanks mates


----------



## Z1000 (Dec 3, 2011)

Great job. Nice looking OPC


----------



## ben-150 (Nov 7, 2010)

Great Finish:thumb: and a Amazing car


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Z1000 said:


> Great job. Nice looking OPC





ben-150 said:


> Great Finish:thumb: and a Amazing car


Thanks for yours kind comments :thumb:


----------



## gean1977 (Jan 13, 2012)

great job!


----------



## nuberlis (Aug 23, 2011)

Superb finish!Supernatural rocks hard on the white color.Your work as always,a high voltage current that is running through my veins!


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work. It looks great in white.:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Great result as usual Zaino gear giving a good finish


----------

